# Florida Weekend Rally - Sept 19 -21 In Ft. Pierce



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Florida Weekend Rally
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)
6 Families Confirmed so far!

We are going to be at Treasure Coast RV Park in Ft. Pierce, FL. No need to make individual reservations, the rate is $25 per night full hook up! We have a block of 10 sites reserved for Thursday Sept 18 til Sunday Sept 21. Check out on Sunday is whenever we want, so we can enjoy the whole day. They are conviently located on SR70 right between the Turnpike and 1-95. There is not a close by grocery store so come prepared. There is a Cracker Barrell, Red Lobster and all the fast food restaurants. Just 1 exit north on I95 (Orange Ave) there is a Flying J. But on SR70 there is quite a few gas stations and truck stops for diesel.

So far here at the confirmed:

1. 5th Time around---------2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs
2. Chuck-n-June------------2 adults, 1 grandbaby
3. 3LEES ---------------------2 adults, 1 child (boy 8)
4. Jimmie---------------------2 adults (one overgrown child... )
5. The Savage's ------------2 adults, 7 kids
6. Erik and Susan-----------2 adults

Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Sounds interesting. We currently have reservations for Ft. Wilderness Dec. 21-24.

Other places of interest for us are your last camping spot, Wekiwa Springs SP, Anatasia SP in St Augustine, and Lake Kissimmee SP near Lake Wales.

Our vacation time for the rest of the year is pretty much gone. However, long weekends over a holiday are definately doable.

Dan


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

This is an aeral view of the Ft Pierce Resort:

View from above

I think this is a park that is frequented by snowbirds in the winter, and fairly quiet in the summer months. It might be a nice place to get away, without really getting away! It's about 40 minutes from where we live.

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We just camped at the Ft. Pierce resort for the 4th of July. Its a very very nice park, beautiful and got to know the managers. I could arrange to maybe have them give us a discount. Its 40 mins for us also, since we live out Route 76 towards Indiantown. Funny thing, I was going to sugguest this park. We love it there. Here is the link to the Resort http://www.treasurecoastrv.com/


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> As new OBer's, we are anxious to get out there and camp and meet some other Florida folks. Any interest in going on a weekend trip this fall? Maybe end of Sept. If we can work it out around Orlando somewhere, that way it's not too far of a drive for all the Florida OBer's. Some ideas could be Fort Wilderness (assuming we could get spots), Wekiwa Springs.
> 
> Let's talk about this and throw around some ideas and dates.
> 
> ...


Sounds good to us... we can travel anywhere ... but we someplace with WiFi. Thats our only request.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

They have WiFi, and cable. Chuck being the huge Nascar fan he is, he needs the cable to watch the race on the weekends. Like I said, this is a great park and we weekend special is killer! Cant beat 50.00 for the weekend, and I believe they have a BBQ on Saturday, but I will have to check on that again. You guys pick the date and I will call them, or one of you can call. They are really nice over there.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We would definitely be intereteseed in doing that! Another park to look at would be Seasons In The Sun RV Park near Titusville right off of I-95 at SR46. They have a specific area for camper gatherings with a "Rally Circle" for group RVing. They are located at http://www.seasonsinthesunrvresort.com/index.html and have all the usual accomodations including cable (for NASCAR) and WiFi as well. The wife and stayed for a long weekend last October and had a great time as most of the seasonal RVers that live there in the winter were gone...we pretty much had the whole place to ourselves in cluding the pool! Just a thought...

Jimmie


----------



## Outback DeLand (May 6, 2007)

We're interested. Name a place and the dates. We'll check the calendar and try to be there.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I will check the scout and school calendar to try and pick some dates. Both sites are okay. The state parks are out if you need wifi and cable. Ft Wilderness would be good too, a little pricey, and hard to get. Let's firm up some dates then we can call and find out who can accomodate us. I am thinking 9/19 or 9/26 for 2 nights/3 days. I like the Ft Pierce campground because they allow check out til 6 pm which really takes the pressure off to leave so quickly on Sunday. I think the Seasons in the Sun charges for wifi? No rates were published either. Do those dates work for everyone? Lets get a campsite count also so we can negotiate. Anyone have some camping friends they want to invite also?

I will drive down and check out the campgound in Ft. Pierce and see what deal I can make. It is about 25 minutes from my home. If they are doing ice cream socials etc, that will reduce our work so all we have to do is have FUN!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I'll check with my wife tonight about those proposed dates. At first glance, either of them seems ok.

I also agree that for this get together we should try Treasure Coast RV. Mostly for the rate reduction...how can you beat $50.00 for the weekend?

Dan


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

[quote name='5th Time Around' date='Jul 21 2008, 12:42 PM' post='303955']
I will check the scout and school calendar to try and pick some dates. Both sites are okay. The state parks are out if you need wifi and cable. Ft Wilderness would be good too, a little pricey, and hard to get. Let's firm up some dates then we can call and find out who can accomodate us. I am thinking 9/19 or 9/26 for 2 nights/3 days. I like the Ft Pierce campground because they allow check out til 6 pm which really takes the pressure off to leave so quickly on Sunday. I think the Seasons in the Sun charges for wifi? No rates were published either. Do those dates work for everyone? Lets get a campsite count also so we can negotiate. Anyone have some camping friends they want to invite also?

I will drive down and check out the campgound in Ft. Pierce and see what deal I can make. It is about 25 minutes from my home. If they are doing ice cream socials etc, that will reduce our work so all we have to do is have FUN!
[/quote

The dates sounds good to us ... we will do a thursday to monday though but once you have made reservations i will call and arange what we want to do.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmie - would you be bringing those dutch ovens????? My DH is very interested in your set up.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Chuck and I would prefer Ft. Pierce only because we've been there, we know how clean it is, and they had a rally while we were there and were very accomodating. You guys pick the dates, and I can call. Like I said, we got to know the managers there.







)


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

We are interested in coming too. I will have to talk to the family and check school and work schedules.

Anne


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

That's great Anne. Looking forward to seeing you and your family again.

Dan


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Jimmie - would you be bringing those dutch ovens????? My DH is very interested in your set up.


Tell you what, I'll bring mine also and maybe we can have have a nice cooking demonstration. I love cooking in my dutch ovens


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Of course I would bring at least one of them...probably the 14 incher. I'm sure that I can talk the wife into making something for us...I'm just the "charcol tender"! If Mr. Savage brings his also, maybe we could stake them for some delicious concoction! We are up for going anywhere, just let us know the date in September...I personally prefer the 19th as I have a prior comittment on the 27th.

Jimmie


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I love the dutch oven cooking demo idea! My DH is worried that we won't have anything to do or planned for the weekend. The whole Scout leader/planner thing. I was thinking I could put on a Candy Bar Bingo also as an ice breaker. Maybe we could have our kids talk about their interests so that if others have the same interest they feel approachable. My DS loves video games and star wars. My DD loves anime and is a great artist.

I agree with the 19th. I am so excited that we are able to get this going. It is such a long time between summer rally's









Chuck-n-June do you want to call Treasure Coast and see what they can do for us? If I counted right we have 7 interested but could go to 10 I'd say. The weekend rate is good, especially don't want to check out til 6:00 pm. Would we get to use the clubhouse? What is the deal on the BBQ? Can they group us together (maybe across from each other so we are close). We need a reservation phone number and who do we speak to make reservations?


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I will call them tomorrow morning if you guys want. I believe we can use the club house, since its by the pool. And I will double check about the BBQ for the weekend. I think Chuck and I may go up this weekend because, well... to be honest, I have had the week from you know where and its only Tuesday!! I want some R and R this weekend! They will group us together, Ill see if they can put us close to the pool if everyone is in agreement. Ill see how they want you all to make reservations. If there is anything else you want to ask or check on, just let me know!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Sounds good to me! Tell Cliff that I don't need anything to do when I'm "Outbackin'", just my chair, a Corona and Buffett on the iPod! And of course meet some new OUtback People.

Jimmie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The 19th is good for us. June, let us know how they want the reservations and we'll get right on it.

As for trying to organize anything for the weekend, lets just try to relax and get to know one another. We can plan a meal together. Then just let the cards fall as they may.

Just a month ago I was planning and working a rally. This time I would like to stop and smell the roses.

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont know about you all, but Im actually excited about this! We werent able to make to the last get together because of my work schedule, but this one is close enough to home, that if I get called in for any reason, I can come right back! The 19 th works for us too!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan I agree! That is what I told my DH, this is socializing time. Kids can go to the pool, ride their bikes, play their gameboys







I am so excited about this too. I think 9/18 is the best date for us. Thanks June for calling them.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Chuck-n-June said:


> I will call them tomorrow morning if you guys want. I believe we can use the club house, since its by the pool. And I will double check about the BBQ for the weekend. I think Chuck and I may go up this weekend because, well... to be honest, I have had the week from you know where and its only Tuesday!! I want some R and R this weekend! They will group us together, Ill see if they can put us close to the pool if everyone is in agreement. Ill see how they want you all to make reservations. If there is anything else you want to ask or check on, just let me know!


Thanks for calling them... The 19 workes for us as well. As I said its a 3 hour trip across the state for us so we would like to arive thursday and leave monday. I can give them a call once all the foot work is done and arange with the CG. As for somethng to do we arn't to worried about it if there is a pool the kids are set!!

On the dutch over side of things I have 3 (14" 2-10") maybe more that i can bring. I also have an ice cream maker I can bring. It is the electric kind not the hand crank type.

Jim

P.S. for all the scouters out there I have patches to trade from the southwest florida council


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Jim, That sounds great! If I had to drive farther, I would want to stay longer. We've done a lot of camping this summer. We also have a dutch oven. We will check our patch supply and see what we have. I agree, if there's a pool, all is good What rank our your kids? I am sure June will post the details after she gets in touch with the resort.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

As soon as I hear, I will let everyone know. Probably by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Hey Jim, That sounds great! If I had to drive farther, I would want to stay longer. We've done a lot of camping this summer. We also have a dutch oven. We will check our patch supply and see what we have. I agree, if there's a pool, all is good What rank our your kids? I am sure June will post the details after she gets in touch with the resort.


Caleb is working on his Life.

Shaymus is stuck at second class. He can't pass the BSA swim test in order to get first class. Since he is physicaly handy-capped we have been working on getting a ruling from the council to have him do something else in order to pass the swim test. Which leads to another problem in order to get his eagle he needs to do either hiking, cycling or swimming merit badge. He cant do the big requirements in order to pass. So we wait on council to see what they say.

Then there is Kallista and Tori they have bridged from Brownies to Juniors in the Girl Scouts.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I just got off the phone with the people at Treasure Coast RV. Just to keep you guys in the loop, the woman who handles all the Rally reservations will be back today and will contact me tomorrow. I should know more then!







)


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks June!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Patiently waiting.....







Already took Friday the 19th off so the wife and I can get there Thursday after work!

Jimmie


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Another day Jimmie - We'll get the details worked out By the way, have you camped at Wicham Park? I called and they said they are only about 23% full now during the summer. We might go in a couple of weekends. It is a Brevard Co Park.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I werkin' on it, Im werkin' on it. lol If we dont hear from them tomorrow, Chuck and I will take a ride down on Saturday to talk to Debbie herself.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, here is the email I received from Tropical today. Sorry about the delay in getting you the information, but I have literally be away from the house since 6 am this morning...

Hello June,
I've just returned from vacation and saw your email. We do have availability for Sept 18th. We can get you all together and by the pool. We don't have any activities (except holiday weekends during our off season) at that time. If your group is interested you can use our big grill and do whatever you would like for the kids. I can do the group on our weekend special for $25.00 per night plus tax. Just let me know if you would like to reserve and we would be glad to help you come up with some things to do!
Deb Constantineau
Park Manager

I emailed her back and told her we would be great if we could all be near the pool.. I also think that the rate is really good! Any other input, let me know!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Ok, here is the email I received from Tropical today. Sorry about the delay in getting you the information, but I have literally be away from the house since 6 am this morning...
> 
> Hello June,
> I've just returned from vacation and saw your email. We do have availability for Sept 18th. We can get you all together and by the pool. We don't have any activities (except holiday weekends during our off season) at that time. If your group is interested you can use our big grill and do whatever you would like for the kids. I can do the group on our weekend special for $25.00 per night plus tax. Just let me know if you would like to reserve and we would be glad to help you come up with some things to do!
> ...


I don't know if its going to matter but we will be camping with our dogs is that going to make a difference as to the site we get?

Jim


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

No, they are very pet friendly there!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks June for the info. Can you give us the number to call? You said Tropical in your post, you mean Treasure Coast RV off of Okeechobee Rd in Ft Pierce right. Just clarifying. As soon as I hear I will call and reserve for us.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow, I DID say Tropical didnt? Sheesh, I definitely meant Treasure Coast ( sorry its been a very very long week). I did receive another email from Debbie today. Here is the contact information for Treasure CoastPhone: 772-468-2099
Fax: 772-468-2033
website: treasurecoastrv.com
e-mail: [email protected]

Here is the email:
June,
I will reserve 10 spots for you. I am assuming you want Thursday Sept 18th to Sunday Sept 21st ( checkout time is whenever you would like ). I'll mail you a conf letter if I don't hear back from you. We look forward to your stay!
Deb


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

So June - if I understand the email we don't have to reserve individually? Can we pay them directly when we arrive? I also assume that the sites are big enough (probably made for class A's and the same size).

So we can get a definate count, please post if you are attending this.

5th Time Around is going. 35 ft Fiver.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We will be there. I also understood the email to say that. I will tell you
that when Chuck and I make reservations there, they never require a money down. Just a name. Also, the sites vary in size. There are some that are over 100 ft. Call them if you are concerned about not having enough room. They are very sweet there. And they are all concrete pads. 
Cant wait to see everyone there!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for making the contact June.

Add us to the list. Oh, wait....no list yet....

So I guess I'll make one!

Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Add me to the list 3LEES! We will be arriving Thursday the 18th thru that Sunday sometime. Sounds like a great time! See you guys then!

Jimmie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

You got it Jimmie!

Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES
4. Jimmie


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

You guys are very welcome! I really enjoy doing this kind of stuff! Wish I had time to plan more rally's. What are the ages of the kids that will be there? I am going to ask my sister and brother in law to come. They have a 7 and 11 yr old, they dont have an Outback, they have something called a Monaco but we can welcome them anyway! hahaha....


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

You can add us to the list. We will be leaving on monday morning.

June-- Thanks for doing all the foot work !

Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES
4. Jimmie 
5. The Savage's


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, let's add adults and kids to the list...

Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES ---------------------2 adults, 1 child (boy 8)
4. Jimmie 
5. The Savage's


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

That's 2 adults for us! Well, my wife and her overgrown child - ME!!!

Jimmie


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmie said:


> That's 2 adults for us! Well, my wife and her overgrown child - ME!!!
> 
> Jimmie


Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES ---------------------2 adults, 1 child (boy 8)
4. Jimmie---------------------2 adults (one overgrown child...







)
5. The Savage's


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

One adult ( me) One child ( Chuck), and one 4 month old grandbaby!







)


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

The wife, The kids, Me and The Dogs

Central Florida Get Together
Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)

1. 5th Time around
2. Chuck-n-June
3. 3LEES ---------------------2 adults, 1 child (boy 8)
4. Jimmie---------------------2 adults (one overgrown child...







)
5. The Savage's --------------2 adults, 7 kids boys 15,13,11,1.5 girls 9,9,3


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I may have a friend of mine in a SOB camper joining us. I should know in a day or two.

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

The more the merrier! I got a confirmation letter in the mail today from Treasure Coast. If any is planning on coming early, you should probably call them. I know Chuck and I may come in on Wednesday. I can still commute back and forth to work on Thursday, and am planning on taking the day off that Friday.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I am waiting on confirmation from one of my SOB friends as well. If we exceed the 10 mark - I'll be sure to call Deb. Yes, if anyone is checking in prior to Thursday, give them a call or email them. Counting down the days


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Jim Savage said:


> The wife, The kids, Me and The Dogs
> 
> Central Florida Get Together
> Sept 19-21 (plus or minus)
> ...


My sister and her kids may be coming too. We may need more sites!







)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Jim Savage said:


> Jimmie - would you be bringing those dutch ovens????? My DH is very interested in your set up.


Tell you what, I'll bring mine also and maybe we can have have a nice cooking demonstration. I love cooking in my dutch ovens
[/quote]
------------------

Wow, is the DH gonna be grumbling about missing this one. Lemur likes experimenting with the DO (Dutch Oven) these days. We have made a couple of peach cobblers in it, that were awesome. He has some handy links for recipes if we can get our darn home 'puter free of viruses and forward them.

There's a recipe for Fiesta chicken that's great for tacos / mexican.

C-


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> Jimmie - would you be bringing those dutch ovens????? My DH is very interested in your set up.


Tell you what, I'll bring mine also and maybe we can have have a nice cooking demonstration. I love cooking in my dutch ovens
[/quote]
------------------

Wow, is the DH gonna be grumbling about missing this one. Lemur likes experimenting with the DO (Dutch Oven) these days. We have made a couple of peach cobblers in it, that were awesome. He has some handy links for recipes if we can get our darn home 'puter free of viruses and forward them.

There's a recipe for Fiesta chicken that's great for tacos / mexican.

C-








[/quote]

You're more than welcome to join us Carmen and have Lemur (Lamar for those who might be confused) make some of those peach cobblers! Even if it's a "fer piece" for y'all to get there...


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

The more the merrier!! Anyone is welcome to join us. I know there are others out there just itchin to get Outbackin in Florida.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I called today and got my reservation in !!! How many more days??


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Too Many days to count, i'll be depressed. Can't wait to get out of here and in the OB. Trying to get some time in camping before then too.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Do we need to call Treasure Coast and make reservations now? I was under the impression that we could take care of it the day we arrive....was I mistaken?

Either way is fine with us.

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

No need to call them unless you plan on arriving early. I received a confirmation in the mail. They are reserving 10 spots for us. If we determine in the next couple of weeks, we need more, I will call Deb and let her know. As it stands now, we have 10 sites reserved, and we are by the pool. She also offered the use of their grill. 
C'yall there!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

June is correct. No need to call the resort unless you are arriving early. Jim Savage is coming in early I believe and/or leaving later because it is a far drive for him. Cliff and I won't be able to come until Friday after school/work


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> June is correct. No need to call the resort unless you are arriving early. Jim Savage is coming in early I believe and/or leaving later because it is a far drive for him. Cliff and I won't be able to come until Friday after school/work


Thanks for the information. Sherry and I also will be pulling in Friday after work.

Worse part is I will be driving TO Vero to work, then driving BACK to Palm Bay to pick up the family and camper, and then BACK to Ft. Pierce.

It'll be worth it!

Dan


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I called today and got my name for a Thursday arrival...can't wait to meet all of you Outbackers!!!









Jimmie


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We have spots reserved for 10 rigs from Thursday night to Sunday. My DH was in the area today and drove by Treasure Coast RV. Said it was nice looking and well manicured, gate was closed so he didn't get to drive through. Can't wait to go.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

If you went up to the office, they would have let you drive in. It is very well manicured, and very well taken care of. Chuck and I compare it to Disney's Ft. Wildnerness campground. It doesnt have the bif full trees there, but thats because it's a relatively new campground. We will probably camp there again before our mini rally, and I will touch base again with Deb and her husband. Anyway, look forward to a peaceful and relaxing time with all of you.....


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

For those in Florida who may have missed this thread. I know I gave out the Outbackers.com info to a few non members and wanted this to be easily found.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

My friend from Vero has decided to join us. Erik and Susan will be arriving Friday.

1. 5th Time around---------2 adults, 2 kids, 2 dogs
2. Chuck-n-June------------2 adults, 1 grandbaby
3. 3LEES ---------------------2 adults, 1 child (boy 8)
4. Jimmie---------------------2 adults (one overgrown child... )
5. The Savage's ------------2 adults, 7 kids
6. Erik and Susan-----------2 adults

Any more takers?

Dan


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I am still new to this forum I was wondering if we should post the main group again just in case some other people might not know about the get together and want to go. Or how do we get this put on the home page


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Jim Savage said:


> I am still new to this forum I was wondering if we should post the main group again just in case some other people might not know about the get together and want to go. Or how do we get this put on the home page


Jim,

Everytime someone makes a post to this thread, it gets put on the top of "Today's Active Topics" on the main page. As other posts are made to other topics it will move down the list. After about 24 hours, if no further posts are made to this topic, it will no longer show on "Today's Active Topics".

Since this is a "get together" and not a "rally", I don't think the moderators will place the original post on the main page with the active rallys.

That being said...

CALLING ALL FLORIDA CAMPERS!!!

Y'all really can't beat this deal...two days, $50.00. Full hookups. And we don't have to leave on Sunday until late afternoon/early evening!!!

Wha cha waitin' for??

Come one, come all!

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> I am still new to this forum I was wondering if we should post the main group again just in case some other people might not know about the get together and want to go. Or how do we get this put on the home page


Jim,

Everytime someone makes a post to this thread, it gets put on the top of "Today's Active Topics" on the main page. As other posts are made to other topics it will move down the list. After about 24 hours, if no further posts are made to this topic, it will no longer show on "Today's Active Topics".

Since this is a "get together" and not a "rally", I don't think the moderators will place the original post on the main page with the active rallys.

That being said...

CALLING ALL FLORIDA CAMPERS!!!

Y'all really can't beat this deal...two days, $50.00. Full hookups. And we don't have to leave on Sunday until late afternoon/early evening!!!

Wha cha waitin' for??

Come one, come all!

Dan








[/quote]

Very well said! I see Outbacks all over South Florida, so I know there is more than just 5 or 6 of us! C'mon! It will be fun!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I d say 6 attendees makes it eligable to move from 'get together' status to rally.........









John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I d say 6 attendees makes it eligable to move from 'get together' status to rally.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We thank you John!.....









Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Dan, I love your subtleness!!!! I agree, you can't beat this price and we're going to have a great time!

John, Thanks so much for the upgrade, now we will really get noticed!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I will be coming in on Thursday as my DH has to "work" on Friday. I will just take the kids out of school that day. Looking forward to meeting all of you. If anyone else wants to join us, let me know, we have space available.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Now we have to pray to the Tropical Gods that we wont have a Hanna, Ike or Josephine to deal with that weekend!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Now we have to pray to the Tropical Gods that we wont have a Hanna, Ike or Josephine to deal with that weekend!


Hanna should be long gone by then. Hopefully she won't leave a mess for us in her wake.

Ike and Josephine are another story. Still a little early to tell where they're goin'.

I'm hoping they'll meet and elope, then honeymoon in Greenland...









Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Really, no more rain needed!!!!!! Leaking house, leaking camper and a green pool. Whoever is shaking the rainstick - STOP NOW! I am not cancelling Ft Wilderness again and I am not missing the rally.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

5th Time Around said:


> Really, no more rain needed!!!!!! Leaking house, leaking camper and a green pool. Whoever is shaking the rainstick - STOP NOW! I am not cancelling Ft Wilderness again and I am not missing the rally.


I hear you.. we have been trying to get out now for the last month nothing but rain and hurrcaines every weekend... we wanted to get out this last weekend till I got tickets to the Devil Ray baseball game on Sunday. Gustav went bye and we got dumped on with rain and wind so I guess i'm glad we didn't go out... thinking maybe this wekend all depends on Hanna and Ike.

My mother-in-law keeps refering to us in a bowling alley and soon there will be a strike!

Jim


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

I hope your mother in law is wrong! We've had so much rain here, they were talking yesterday at work about who is going to need to be shuttled out of their homes to go to work! I heard on the t.v today they are releasing water from Lake O because its almost 15 ft and they are worried about flooding. Jennifer, I can relate to a leaking roof. We have a tin roof and I guess there is a whole that just happened to leak right over Chucks recliner (giggle







). I thought it was funny initially, until we had to poke a hole in the ceiling so it didnt give way to the weight of the water gathering in the attic. Why do we live in Florida again??????? Someone remind why I stay?!?!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Why do we live in Florida again??????? Someone remind why I stay?!?!


I seem to recall that all you Floridians were loving it there when we had our earthquake last month









Seriously though...I hope things dry out for you soon


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We had a strike - It was Hurricane Charley. Francis, Ivan and Jeanne in 05!!!!! This year is looking about the same. It better not rain on our rally









I live in Florida because I am a native so I don't handle cold weather, I can't stand closed toe shoes, I've been in California during an earthquake in San Fran, I don't like Tornado Alley, I could never dig my car out of snow to go to work! This is why I am a Floridian. My DH threatens to move us someplace cold.

Come join us at Ft Wilderness next weekend


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I seem to recall that all you Floridians were loving it there when we had our earthquake last month









I don't think it was all Floridians, we just like to see our fate coming at us.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Can't pick on California about their wildfires either. We have been holding our own with those the past few years as well. Too bad we can't get all of these hurricanes during the winter when we have our fires.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> We had a strike - It was Hurricane Charley. Francis, Ivan and Jeanne in 05!!!!! This year is looking about the same. It better not rain on our rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Hurricane Wilma! I left for Francis and Jeanne, but stayed for Wilma. I should have left for thatone and stayed for thre other two!

I love Ft. Wilderness. Maybe next rally we can go there! I know we wont be able to make it next weekend, I have a good friend who's daughter died on Flight 93, and Martin County is doing a special dedication for 9/11. I want to go to be supportive.

We will all sit around the week we are in Ft. Pierce and come up with a date for Ft Wilderness..whadda'll think???


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Chuck-n-June said:


> We had a strike - It was Hurricane Charley. Francis, Ivan and Jeanne in 05!!!!! This year is looking about the same. It better not rain on our rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Hurricane Wilma! I left for Francis and Jeanne, but stayed for Wilma. I should have left for thatone and stayed for thre other two!

I love Ft. Wilderness. Maybe next rally we can go there! I know we wont be able to make it next weekend, I have a good friend who's daughter died on Flight 93, and Martin County is doing a special dedication for 9/11. I want to go to be supportive.

We will all sit around the week we are in Ft. Pierce and come up with a date for Ft Wilderness..whadda'll think???
[/quote]

Unfortunately Ft Wildnerness is a)not as good of deal b)hard to get reservations and no way to get close together that I know of. I hope these Hurricanes pass by and not ruin my trip next weekend.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Vicki and I have been talking about what to do with Ike comming. One though is heading to your side of the state and staying at the place we will be at in 2 weeks or head north. If we head east Ike could turn like Charley did and get us. If we go north the storm will come north anyway. This is a tough call right now!!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim Savage said:


> Vicki and I have been talking about what to do with Ike comming. One though is heading to your side of the state and staying at the place we will be at in 2 weeks or head north. If we head east Ike could turn like Charley did and get us. If we go north the storm will come north anyway. This is a tough call right now!!


We still have plenty of time to see where the storms are coming, we have another 2 weeks for the weather to clear out of here. The current track takes Ike to the South by Tuesday so we will no then where it is going. Josephine is disappating I heard on the news.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> We had a strike - It was Hurricane Charley. Francis, Ivan and Jeanne in 05!!!!! This year is looking about the same. It better not rain on our rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot Hurricane Wilma! I left for Francis and Jeanne, but stayed for Wilma. I should have left for thatone and stayed for thre other two!

I love Ft. Wilderness. Maybe next rally we can go there! I know we wont be able to make it next weekend, I have a good friend who's daughter died on Flight 93, and Martin County is doing a special dedication for 9/11. I want to go to be supportive.

We will all sit around the week we are in Ft. Pierce and come up with a date for Ft Wilderness..whadda'll think???
[/quote]

Unfortunately Ft Wildnerness is a)not as good of deal b)hard to get reservations and no way to get close together that I know of. I hope these Hurricanes pass by and not ruin my trip next weekend.








[/quote]

We've stayed for all of the storms. Francis was a lot like Fay...just wouldn't go away. Jeanne was the unexpected house guest that arrives unannounced. 
Thankfully we had not put the shutters away from Francis!

I agree with you about Ft. Wilderness. We made a family decision in Jan. to visit Ft. Wilderness...in Dec.!! That is one destination that you must plan ahead.

Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Well everybody - Looks like we will dodge this storm and the Rally will be great! Getting really excited now, just 2 more weeks! If you don't mind, with the weather the way it is, restating your intention on coming. I know I will be there.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Weather permitting, we'l be there. And so will Erik and Susan.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We will be there too! OB (aka Freyagaritaville 2) got a bath this weekend and a wax job! So we are ready to roll! Trying to talk the wife into leaving work early on Thursday so that we can get a early start on the road to Ft. Pierce. See you soon!!!

Jimmie


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We should be there too, I found out I am on call that week for work. Im going to see if I can trade with someone. My son will be home from Virginia tomorrow, and he will probably be with us, along with my sons father ( yes, we still get a long!). But I will know better towards the end of the week....


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We stayed home this weekend just in case we needed to evacuate some where but its looking good that Ike will miss us of course Charley turned at the last minute. But in any case the OB is loaded and ready to go! only 11 days till we leave!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Great Jimmie - Now I have to try to get the OB presentable this weekend while camping at Ft. Wilderness. Maybe we can find a drive through car wash









Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Okay everybody - 4 or 5 days left to go, Are we excited yet????


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We're ready! This will be our first time out since the Topsail Rally in June.

I'm working on getting another friend of mine to attend with his SOB 5er. I should know in the next couple of days.

Dan


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

I pulled the OB up so we can get in the door and have been packing and getting ready. Got to wash and wax and buy grocerys then leave. We can't wait!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

We are ready too!!! Been cleaning OB for a week now...hope it doesn't rain and get her all dirty. See you all this weekend!

Jimmie


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We are having a problem with finding gas on the west side of the state... how is it going on the east side? I didn't think I needed to fill up before Ike hit Texas because our gas comes from Tampa. Our dear Governor said there is no gas shortage for the state of Florida... but i can't find any!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jim Savage said:


> We are having a problem with finding gas on the west side of the state... how is it going on the east side? I didn't think I needed to fill up before Ike hit Texas because our gas comes from Tampa. Our dear Governor said there is no gas shortage for the state of Florida... but i can't find any!


We are fine over here. When I was in Orlando this weekend, it seemed there was a run on gas. The news in Orlando said it was due to stockpiling not shippment problems. Of course the price jumped here, but we still have gas. Just keep checking and get it when you can, then get on over to Ft. Pierce









My DH will bring the camper on Thursday night, but unfortunately I will not be coming until Friday after school. I have to take my son out of school on Wed to go to a specialist in Orlando and don't want him to miss too many days. If I just didn't pull him out early last Friday and have him miss Wed all together I wouldn't care.

Can anyone think of anything special I might need to bring? I am planning on doing Bingo Friday night as an ice breaker.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jim Savage said:


> We are having a problem with finding gas on the west side of the state... how is it going on the east side? I didn't think I needed to fill up before Ike hit Texas because our gas comes from Tampa. Our dear Governor said there is no gas shortage for the state of Florida... but i can't find any!


We are seeing several stations in this area (North Central) running out of the lower two grades.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

So far I've not seen any shortages of fuel. At least for us it's only about a 40 minute drive so fuel should not be an issue.

The area near the campground has a truck stop and many gas stations. I would think you could buy fuel, albeit at Ike inflated prices.

We SHOULD be there on Friday night, Lord willing and the creek don't rise. I'll try to skip out of work a little early.

Dan


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We just came back from the Keys this weekend, and there was plenty of gas. The prices were raised on the way up, but seem to come down on the way back home yesterday. Living in St Lucie County for over 30 yrs ( Ft. Pierce area), I can tell you there is plenty of gas there. Just dont linger at those gas stations west on Okeechobee Rd too long ( a questionable area). Since I have lived here 30 yrs, if you have any questions on restaurants, stores, or grocery stores in the area I can tell you. I think I may go up on Wednesday with the kids, and Chuck will meet us up there probably Friday night. I have to check to make sure someone else is going to take my on call time. Looking forward to a relaxing weekend. Just a quick note though, since I have going to have my 5 month old grandson, we will probably opt out of doing things too late in the evening. Since it seems most have kids, I think you all understand.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

We are going to see if we can get a site tomorrow afternoon. I have the rest of the week off, and someone else is on call for work ( woohoo!). Look forward to meeting everyone on Friday!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim Savage said:


> We are having a problem with finding gas on the west side of the state... how is it going on the east side? I didn't think I needed to fill up before Ike hit Texas because our gas comes from Tampa. Our dear Governor said there is no gas shortage for the state of Florida... but i can't find any!


Hi, Jim.
They did the same thing in SW GA. They raised the prices up to about $4.39/gal and many stations were out of gas, in the Thomasville area, where I used to live. The stations that did have gas were rationing to 10 gals/customer. A trucker who used to work with a friend of mine told the tale.......they had 18 MILLION gallons of gas stockpiled at the port in Bainbridge, GA and were not releasing it until Tuesday, when the stations claimed they would get their next gas deliveries. Anything to raise the price of gas, huh?
Darlene


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

sgalady said:


> We are having a problem with finding gas on the west side of the state... how is it going on the east side? I didn't think I needed to fill up before Ike hit Texas because our gas comes from Tampa. Our dear Governor said there is no gas shortage for the state of Florida... but i can't find any!


Hi, Jim.
They did the same thing in SW GA. They raised the prices up to about $4.39/gal and many stations were out of gas, in the Thomasville area, where I used to live. The stations that did have gas were rationing to 10 gals/customer. A trucker who used to work with a friend of mine told the tale.......they had 18 MILLION gallons of gas stockpiled at the port in Bainbridge, GA and were not releasing it until Tuesday, when the stations claimed they would get their next gas deliveries. Anything to raise the price of gas, huh?
Darlene
[/quote]

I went past one place today(tuesday) in my Prius they had gas i went home got the van out and they were out when I got there. It was a decent price of $3.56 they said they were going to have gas in the morning so I will go down there and fill up!!
Jim


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Is anyone there yet? My DH may be bringing TT tonight, had some last minute change of plans with work so I might not be down until Friday around 3:30. If anyone is there or coming tonight please feel free to pester my DH since I won't be able to.

My plan is to do Bingo on Friday night.

I just called the resort and if you are arriving after 5pm, call them and let them know so they will leave a late check in for you at the office. The gate will be closed so you walk through gate and there is a mailbox on the wall for late check in.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Have a great time you guys!









Looking forward to rally photos


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Have a great time you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am looking forward to the photos too, but I am more looking forward to the next Florida rally since I can't make this one









Have fun for those of us who can't make it.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

We took our trailer down tonight but couldn't stay due to work. It is a really nice place and clean. They have a pool/spa and a clubhouse. They put us close to the pool.

If anyone wants to join us, come on down, there is plenty of room!

We'll post pictures soon.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

AHHHHHHH!!!! The whole state is sunny and clear and it is pouring right over Ft. Pierce!!! Oh well, drink more coffee!

Jimmie


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Jimmie said:


> AHHHHHHH!!!! The whole state is sunny and clear and it is pouring right over Ft. Pierce!!! Oh well, drink more coffee!
> 
> Jimmie


Thats because we are here !!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

it was nice meeting 5th time around last week at ft wilderness.
yall have a great rally, we just got back and now need M.O.N.E.Y..........
LAMAR


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

What a great weekend!!! We had a great time meeting with new Outback people. Will have more tales and pictures posted when we get back home later today!

Jimmie


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Chuck and I just wanted everyone to know we had a great weekend! Everyone is so friendly! Its nice to put a face with the names now. Im ready to go back next weekend and do it again!

Seriously, lets plan another one maybe before the holidays??


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm thinking anytime between 4/1/09 and 4/12/09 (spring break for my kids) for another trip to Treasure Coast RV. I see Scrapbooking in our future!

The staff at the RV park commented that we all had very nice and well behaved children









This was IMHO the best place for a Rally and that we had just the right size group. I definately learned some lessons this trip and would improve upon some things we did:

1. I would have a sign up for the potluck dinner. We did a great job considering the same day notice.
2. I would hold a meet and greet the first night (this would have been good for the kids, especially mine who didn't want to leave the camper)

Overall, I think all of us did a great job for our first time. I am sure there will other opportunities to get together. It was great to finally meet those who we talk to online and as June said, put faces with names. I want to thank June for reassuring me that this RV park was very nice and it exceeded my expectations.

Rally Photos


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

What a great time!!! Kathy and I talked about it all the way home. The weather for the most part was excellent and treasure Coast RV Park is the BEST!!! Very clean and well kepted. I have never been to any camp ground that sends someone with you to your site and hleps you get backed in! Unbelievable!!! Below is a link to dotPhoto which is where I keep all of our camping trips since 2002. they can be viewed through our web site linked in our signature. ENJOY!!!

dotPhoto Pics

Looking forward to doing another rally somewhere or even at Treasure Coast RV Park!!!

Jimmie


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Jimmie - The pictures are great! Love how you put the text on them to help identify our rigs. Though, I am never wearing shorts again when there are cameras ready to bring me back to reality







The Chuck leg one was hilarious, I know he'd be laughing with us.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for sharing all the photos
There were some very beautiful scenic shots!

p.s.....did you ever find Chuck?? what a crack up!


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

What wonderful pictures! The one of our Grandson Matthew and Chucks leg is hysterical! Also, you got some great pictures of our Grandson Anthony. I love the one of his little arm hanging around Grampie Chuck. 
I think Jennifer is right, next time we will do a meet and greet, and plan a potluck dinner for the following night. We honestly feel like we made some new friends! Next time Chuck and I promise we wont be so quiet and reserved blahahahaha... Chuck said we better start generating some "June" stories instead of just telling "Chuck" stories ( but he gives me so much ammuntion to be able to tell those stories!).


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice Pics Jimmie!
And a very nice, relaxing weekend. We left around 10:30 - 11:00 and took the long way home just so we could stay off the interstate. Then we spent the afternoon cleaning the camper...it was very dirty.

For anyone who is interested in traveling through the Ft. Pierce area this is the place to stay. Treasure Coast RV is imaculately kept, has a friendly and helpful staff, nearby shopping and fuel, less than a mile from either I-95 or the Florida Turnpike, level concrete pads, clean bath houses, GREAT pool, heated jacuzzi....the list goes on and on.

During the winter months Treasure Coast gets a little full with snow birds (AKA nawthuners fleeing the frozen tundra) and the prices are higher. But for us, the park was only about 15% occupied, so they cut us a BIG break...$50.00 for the weekend. Such a deal ya shouldn't know!

Thanks to Jennifer for taking the lead and hosting the bingo for the kids. Thanks to eveyone for the great food last night!

This is one park we will have to try again!

Dan


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...photo 87 is awesome. Great shot.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I hope you meant 97...That particular pic is my attempt at HDR that has been mentioned here in other threads. Glad you liked!

Jimmie


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I hope you meant 97...That particular pic is my attempt at HDR that has been mentioned here in other threads. Glad you liked!
> 
> Jimmie


Yes, its #87. There is no 97 on the public gallery that I could find. I thought you might have done the HDR with that photo. Looks great.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> I hope you meant 97...That particular pic is my attempt at HDR that has been mentioned here in other threads. Glad you liked!
> 
> Jimmie


Yes, its #87. There is no 97 on the public gallery that I could find. I thought you might have done the HDR with that photo. Looks great.
[/quote]

That was from last evening. The sky was pretty spectacular. Two thunderheads in the distance with the sun setting behind them. Good stuff from our beloved Florida sky!

I know this because I was standing about 15 feet to the right of Jimmie when he took the photo. What was I doing while he got that great shot??? Scaring fish...I sure wasn't catching any....









Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

3LEES said:


> I hope you meant 97...That particular pic is my attempt at HDR that has been mentioned here in other threads. Glad you liked!
> 
> Jimmie


Yes, its #87. There is no 97 on the public gallery that I could find. I thought you might have done the HDR with that photo. Looks great.
[/quote]

That was from last evening. The sky was pretty spectacular. Two thunderheads in the distance with the sun setting behind them. Good stuff from our beloved Florida sky!

I know this because I was standing about 15 feet to the right of Jimmie when he took the photo. What was I doing while he got that great shot??? Scaring fish...I sure wasn't catching any....









Dan








[/quote]

Where was I????? I really don't remember looking at the sky last night so I must have been in the clubhouse starting Bingo. I am bummed I didn't even know the sky looked like that.









Don't feel bad about the fish Dan, Cliff usually does the scaring also


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Thats why its called fishing, not catching!! hahaha.. sorry that is Chuck's line when he doesnt catch anything but seaweed!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, it's official, he really did break his wrist. First reaction: NOOOOOO I can't play xbox. Second reaction: Does this mean I get Little Ceasers Pizza?

Unfortunately it is not a waterproof cast


















These kids never let me get caught up on my scrapbooking!


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh no! Poor thing.. Tell him its ok, he will be able to get out of doing dishes, taking out the garbage, cutting the grass, etc. LOL... Sincerely, we are sorry he broke his wrist. I hope he doesnt have to have it on too long....


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Chuck-n-June said:


> Oh no! Poor thing.. Tell him its ok, he will be able to get out of doing dishes, taking out the garbage, cutting the grass, etc. LOL... Sincerely, we are sorry he broke his wrist. I hope he doesnt have to have it on too long....


His big regret is that it wasn't his right hand, then he couldn't do school work! My DH just came up to tell me he CAN play xbox, I knew it was too good to be true







He'll have it on for 4 weeks at least. You mean he should have been doing dishes, taking out the garbage, etc........

Yeah, he is a good kid and usually does his part, but he told his sister that she would be walking the dogs for the next four weeks because when she broke her leg he did it for 9 weeks by himself, so he will make sure she repays him on that one.

It's all good though, I think he gets it off before his school camping trip to Fort DeSoto next month. Hey at least we will have DS stories to tell, should make Chuck feel better


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG!!! No waterproof cast?!?!?!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> OMG!!! No waterproof cast?!?!?!


Jennifer???

Did you NOT see Lee's cast while we were there??? Didn't Sherry tell you waterproof casts WERE available...albeit for an extra charge ($43.00) not covered by insurance??

My son whines enough under the best of circumstances. Depriving him of swimming for 3 weeks would've been stressing both Sherry and my nerves to the breaking point! So he GOT the waterproof cast.

Seriously, since we were looking forward to this get-together, Sherry and I didn't want him to miss out on swimming in the pool. So we got the water-proof cast. Money well spent.

Dan


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

3LEES said:


> OMG!!! No waterproof cast?!?!?!


Jennifer???

Did you NOT see Lee's cast while we were there??? Didn't Sherry tell you waterproof casts WERE available...albeit for an extra charge ($43.00) not covered by insurance??

My son whines enough under the best of circumstances. Depriving him of swimming for 3 weeks would've been stressing both Sherry and my nerves to the breaking point! So he GOT the waterproof cast.

Seriously, since we were looking forward to this get-together, Sherry and I didn't want him to miss out on swimming in the pool. So we got the water-proof cast. Money well spent.

Dan








[/quote]

Yes I did see the cast, my orthopaedic doctor does not offer it or he would have gotten it. Must be a Vero thing again, were 20 years behind the rest of the world! I asked and would have gladly paid the money, but the doctor said he has had problems with them in the past and won't do them. Since he is the Vero H.S. doctor for all the sports and his son broke his arm last week, I figured it wasn't worth my time to 'shop around'

I only have to worry about showers as my son doesn't leave the xbox most days. (At summer camp a shower a week is normal, though daily is required at home) Our pool never gets used, I am sure it is a teenage thing as when they were little they swam 24 hours a day.


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

Well my kids never did the chores as teenagers! Why should anyone else's be any different lol. As far as the Xbox goes, if there is a will there is a way. I knew he would be able to figure it out! When my daughter Kristina broke her arm years ago, my doctor said the same thing about water proof casts. I think its probably just a preference of each physician.









Chuck is relieved that now someone else has "tales" to tell. Of course, my son reminded us of several more "Chuck" stories. We will have to save them for next Rally!!

I think next one should be closer to you guys. Chuck said if you guys pick the place, we will be there. I know Kathy and Jimmie are busy for a couple of months, so maybe we can do it after the holidays or just before. Whenever it is, count us in!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

We have made it home. We spent most of sunday afternoon in the pool and everybody got sun burned. The pictures were wonderful, Jimmie got some great picts of Gillian. Thank you for a great weekend.

My next question for you guys.

Oct 10 the space shuttle will be doing its last night launch. We want to be there to see it. Where would be a good place to stay on the east coast with Wi/Fi?

BTW Caleb says "Nice Cast!"


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The best place to camp and witness a shuttle launch is Manatee Hammock. We were there in May to watch the STS-124 launch and it was quite spectacular.

This is a Brevard County Park, so you'll have to call the office to make reservations. I think they have internet access, but I don't think they have WIFI available at all campsites.

Dan


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

3LEES said:


> OMG!!! No waterproof cast?!?!?!


Jennifer???

Did you NOT see Lee's cast while we were there??? Didn't Sherry tell you waterproof casts WERE available...albeit for an extra charge ($43.00) not covered by insurance??

My son whines enough under the best of circumstances. Depriving him of swimming for 3 weeks would've been stressing both Sherry and my nerves to the breaking point! So he GOT the waterproof cast.

Seriously, since we were looking forward to this get-together, Sherry and I didn't want him to miss out on swimming in the pool. So we got the water-proof cast. Money well spent.

Dan








[/quote]

Aren't waterproof casts great. Drew had a wrist fracture from 4H camp this summer and the dw chose the waterproof cast. At first I wanted to complain about the $40 charge just for him to swim, but as she pointed out the showering, swimming, etc. I saw the value. Amazing Vero hasn't gotten there yet. I am also amazed with the shorter cast times now. Back in the day we'd have one for 8 weeks or more.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rather bizarre. I tried to post a reply to Jennifer's slide show on how great a slide show it was, and everything disappeared. Ohhhhhh, Magic.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Gee Thanks Jeff! It was nothing really. Seriously the dotphoto made the slide show without my assistance. First time I used their site.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jimmie,

Yours was great to, but after yesterdays posting debacle, I figured I would wait until today to post again.

Operator error I am sure.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Jeff! I have thousands of camping pics stored on dotPhoto (every camping trip we have ever taken starting with the pop-up) as well everything else that I take pictures of...vacations, family events, other peoples events, my son's high school marching band.........

Jimmie


----------

